# Sanibel/Captiva Pier Recommendations



## TheOsprey (Jul 29, 2015)

First of all, thanks in advance for any help you offer.

Second, I need some advice that really only locals can provide...

I am heading down to Captiva/Sanibel again this summer and I am also doing a fishing tagging research project. 

Last summer I went down with my NE surf gear and, even though I caught (see below), I felt my gear was way too big (a 10', a 12', 8').

I had a 10' Ugly with a Shimano Baitrunner, 12' with a Penn 525, and a 8' with a old Penn Spinfisher. The 8' was okay. The other two were overkill.

I'll be fishing from the South Seas pier most mornings then the beach in the afternoon then back to the pier in the evening. 

I want to pair up the following reels with the best rods for the job...Here's what I was planning to bring reel-wise and---if you can---tell me what rods might work...

I'd like to bring the Penn 525 for the bigger fish (big snook, small sharks, etc.) but have it on a 12' surf rod now.

I have a new Penn Spinfisher 6500VL Live-Liner that I think would work but again---on a 12' surf rod.​
I could--because I have the budget---buy specific gear as well but I like using what I already own because I know it works.

Any advice you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, light rods and lures work great there. Be sure to fish the passes at tide changes, especially after dark, or very early. Great fun catching snook on lures that way. The biggest I ever caught I got in a pass north of there on an 8' light rod, with a spinning reel using 30 lb a Power Pro. It was over 38" and very thick. The bigger ones seem to hit later in the night. 
Also earl morning, or evenings you can catch snook along the beach, in the trough right at the edge, with jigs, it's fun to see them pick it up then hook them. There are spotted seatrout out there too, through mirror lures on light tackle. Should be some reds in those passes too. 
Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## gam3 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have been fishing there most of my life but dont live there anymore, but still fish the beaches one week out of the year for snook. Like Curtis stated, use smaller outfits on the beaches. I use 7' rods with cheap Okuma reels and 8lb mono mostly. I also carry a 7' rod with 20lb braid, but like mono better in the surf. I use the cheaper reels in case I get sand in them. They work great. I was there for a week in May and caught some nice snook up to 38" on the 8lb mono outfits. I use a jig head and 4' swimming gulps ( mostly white or chartruese. If the water is clear, you look for them, if dirty, keep walking and casting. and look for troughs. No troughs, not many fish. Fish early, ( 6-9am)and late ( 6-9pm) That when you get most of the action. I also hooked 3 big tarpon off the beach that week on my small outfits, but too big to stop, but a lot of fun. Caught some nice mackeral, trout, whtitng, etc. I tend to like higher stages of the tide to fill the troughs. You can catch some fish on the big tackle, but I like the fight. I rarely lose a fish due to my smaller gear. Most of the fish are almost at your feet in the wash some days. I have my big 10' outfits for catching big reds off of cape lookout in oct/ nov. Thats pretty much the only time I use them. Just my 2 cents. Regardless, its a blast fishiing sanibel/ captiva beaches. My fav.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Heading to South Seas on the 9th can't wait!!!

Trying to slim down on tackle so what would be the go to artificial lures to use from the piers and surf?
I was thinking mirror lures, gotcha plugs and some Bucktails/jig heads with gulp.


----------

